# House keeping essentials



## Richardcarrol (Mar 24, 2017)

A clean home alway attracts the guests. Keeping your home looking its best can be a challenge, and it requires more than just the occasional vacuum. I have two kids at home. Both of them are very naughty hence the toys are always scattered everywhere in the house. I always want my kids to be disease free and have a healthy body. Hence I know that my house must be neat and tidy. Recently, I came across an article that speaks on 5 housekeeping essentials that everybody should be aware of ( https://www.the-vacmaster.ca/blog/v...ping-essentials-everybody-should-be-aware-of/ ). It describes the proper use of vacuum cleaners. I found it to be a very useful article. Do you have any more ideas on how to keep the house clean? Please do share your ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

#1 no kids in house
#2 no husbands in house ( my SisterIL makes my brother change in the basement) ( my DIL makes my son shower and change in the garage ofter work)
#3 no cats in the house
#4 no dogs in the house
#5. Close off rooms.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I only need one step - don't sweat it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I raised a husband and 3 boys and have 12 grandchildren.....2 dogs, 3 cats, and a tortoise in the house. Never had a problem with NOT having guests! LOL!!! What you see on a given day is what you get.  I guess my house is clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I would suggest always getting rid of unnecessary clutter in your home. It takes up precious space and can give your home a messy appearance. Also, I would routinely wash your floors.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you all seen the Shark vac and mop on tv? I think that would be a good tool to have.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

My house is clean once a day. I have a routine in the morning, vacuum, wipe floors, clean bathrooms, maybe clean the door window.
All it takes to mess it up is one dog, and I have more than one!

Seriously though, don't let things get to a state of disorganization. Start one job and finish it. That clean laundry isn't going to fold itself later.


----------

